# [2007] Dude ranch?   Where? [Merged]



## imjoyce (Jul 1, 2007)

At one time there was a discussion of one or two resorts that were like dude ranches.  Does anyone know of a place like this as a timeshare where we can exchange?


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 2, 2007)

*Dude ranch*



imjoyce said:


> At one time there was a discussion of one or two resorts that were like dude ranches.  Does anyone know of a place like this as a timeshare where we can exchange?



There's one in Michigan called the Double JJ ranch doublejj.com. I've never been there but it sounds like fun. I've seen it listed through Interval before.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 3, 2007)

Westgate River Ranch is about 45 minutes from Orlando, Florida


----------



## imjoyce (Jul 5, 2007)

*Thanks*

Many thanks.  I'll be checking them out.  Any others?  I thought there'd be a couple in the West.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 9, 2007)

If it were me, I'd rent out my week(s) and use the proceeds to defray the costs of a return trip to the Lane Guest Ranch.  We just got back last night.  Not cheap, but very very nice.  We're itching to go back!  This ranch (and most like it) are best compared to AIs.

http://www.laneguestranch.com/


----------



## rhonda (Jul 9, 2007)

Perhaps Warner Springs Ranch in San Diego county?  Exchanges through II as code WSR.

While not a true "dude-ranch" -- WSR does offer trail rides, lessons, summer horse camp (weeklong equestrian camp for youth), carriage rides, etc.  Plenty of other activities also available.


----------



## mattman27 (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.coloradoranch.com/

You can click find a ranch and get about 30 in Colorado alone.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 9, 2007)

Also check out  Premiere Vacation Club at Kohl's Ranch Lodge - an RCI Silver Crown Resort in Payson, Arizona (RCI 3986 KOH).  Actually, Tug reviews say it's 17 miles outside Payson.

While it may not be a true Dude ranch - Tug reviews say plenty of hiking and horseback riding are available.



Richard


----------



## RumpleMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Disney Vacation Club and II list Tanque Verde.

I have read good reviews, but have not been there.


----------



## Black Diamond (Feb 2, 2008)

*BUMP!!*

 Seeking further input to "Real Ranch Life" activities with timeshare amenities.  

Let me know what is available to trade into.

My cattle experience is "small scale" compared to a "Real" ranch life!!!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## geneticblend (Feb 2, 2008)

This past summer, we stayed at Nine Quarter Circle Ranch in Gallatin Gateway, Montana. It is not a timeshare, but we had a great time. Here is their website:

http://www.ninequartercircle.com/

The ranch is also very close to Yellowstone National Park.

I also wrote a review on the Nine Quartrer Circle Ranch on Trip Advisor. Here is the link if you would like to read it. There are quite a few photos there too.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...er_Circle_Ranch-Gallatin_Gateway_Montana.html


----------



## mamadot (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a Dude ranch in Wickenburg, AZ. but I do not know the name.


----------



## madra dubh (Feb 3, 2008)

imjoyce said:


> At one time there was a discussion of one or two resorts that were like dude ranches.  Does anyone know of a place like this as a timeshare where we can exchange?



Checkout the Villas at Flying L (II code FLY and FL1). We will be there in Nov 08. Exchanged a 1 BR at Ocean Pointe for 2 BR at Flying L. It's located 40 miles from  San Antonio in Bandera, Texas. Bandera calls itself the "Cowboy Capital of the World".

There are no reviews in the TUG database for this resort. But it has a lot to offer, according to the web site. Have any Tuggers been to the Flying L?.
http://www.flyingl.com/


----------



## mikey0531 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Flying L in Texas ... anyone been there?*



madra dubh said:


> Checkout the Villas at Flying L (II code FLY and FL1). We will be there in Nov 08. Exchanged a 1 BR at Ocean Pointe for 2 BR at Flying L. It's located 40 miles from  San Antonio in Bandera, Texas. Bandera calls itself the "Cowboy Capital of the World".
> 
> There are no reviews in the TUG database for this resort. But it has a lot to offer, according to the web site. Have any Tuggers been to the Flying L?.
> http://www.flyingl.com/



I also wouldn't mind hearing from anyone who's heard anything about the Flying L  We're looking for a place to stay in Texas next summer.

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kay El Bar Guest Ranch is the Dude Ranch in Wickenburg, AZ

http://www.kayelbar.com/



Richard


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 20, 2008)

I booked 57 rooms at the Westgate River Ranch for a school trip in March. It will be a blast.


----------



## nonutrix (Feb 20, 2008)

madra dubh said:


> Checkout the Villas at Flying L (II code FLY and FL1). We will be there in Nov 08. Exchanged a 1 BR at Ocean Pointe for 2 BR at Flying L. It's located 40 miles from  San Antonio in Bandera, Texas. Bandera calls itself the "Cowboy Capital of the World".
> 
> There are no reviews in the TUG database for this resort. But it has a lot to offer, according to the web site. Have any Tuggers been to the Flying L?.
> http://www.flyingl.com/



I've never been to the Flying L Dude Ranch, but I have been to Bandera many times.  It is full of dude ranches and beautiful scenery.  The river on the website is the Medina River which is perfect for tubing on a hot summer day.  The river bank and river bed has a lot of dinosaur tracks, so it has been popular with visitors for millions of years!  In the fall be sure to check out Lost Maples State Park, a short drive away.  It has great hikes and probably the only fall color in the state!

Bandera, itself, is a very good example of an old Texas town.  If you are there on a Friday night during football season, try to go to the local high school football game - the entire town will be there!  After the game, everyone goes to the local dance hall for some Texas Two Step.  And I mean everyone, even tiny babies and young children are on the dance floor with their parents.  Many of the dude ranches in the area will also have dances on the weekend, but for local color the ones that the town people go to can't be beat.

Have fun!  

Let me know if you have any other questions!

nonutrix


----------



## madra dubh (Feb 21, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> I've never been to the Flying L Dude Ranch, but I have been to Bandera many times.  It is full of dude ranches and beautiful scenery.  The river on the website is the Medina River which is perfect for tubing on a hot summer day.  The river bank and river bed has a lot of dinosaur tracks, so it has been popular with visitors for millions of years!  In the fall be sure to check out Lost Maples State Park, a short drive away.  It has great hikes and probably the only fall color in the state!
> 
> Bandera, itself, is a very good example of an old Texas town.  If you are there on a Friday night during football season, try to go to the local high school football game - the entire town will be there!  After the game, everyone goes to the local dance hall for some Texas Two Step.  And I mean everyone, even tiny babies and young children are on the dance floor with their parents.  Many of the dude ranches in the area will also have dances on the weekend, but for local color the ones that the town people go to can't be beat.
> 
> ...



nonutrix - Thank you for the information about Bandera. We'll be there in November 08, so we'll look for a football game. Here in NJ, our HS football season runs thru Thanksgiving, followed by play-offs and conference games. Hope the season is the same in Texas. I'm really looking forward to this trip. We love the parts of Texas we have seen. I'm sure Bandera will be great!


----------



## nonutrix (Feb 21, 2008)

madra dubh said:


> nonutrix - Thank you for the information about Bandera. We'll be there in November 08, so we'll look for a football game. Here in NJ, our HS football season runs thru Thanksgiving, followed by play-offs and conference games. Hope the season is the same in Texas.



Pretty much the same here in Texas.  What you might want to do is go to the school district website in August of September and check out their game schedule:

www.banderaisd.net/ 

Hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 13, 2009)

*Are there any Dude Ranches on II or RCI?*

My obsession with vacationing at a dude ranch is back in full swing.  Are there any that we can exchange into on either II or RCI?  I tried searching on II but didn't find anything.  I'm pretty sure that there was at least one dude ranch exchange option available to us when DVC was with II.  I think it was in Arizona?  I can't find it now.  Pretty much any location would be OK with us, but the southwest, Colorado or Montana would be really nice.

Also, if you can book a dude ranch as an exchange, do you then have to pay an all-inclusive fee to include the food and activities?  I plan to do this before my oldest starts school so I think I can be pretty flexible with time of year.  Thanks!


----------



## Black Diamond (Jan 13, 2009)

My obsession with vacationing at a dude ranch is back in full swing.  Are there any that we can exchange into on either II or RCI?  I tried searching on II but didn't find anything.  I'm pretty sure that there was at least one dude ranch exchange option available to us when DVC was with II.  I think it was in Arizona?  I can't find it now.  Pretty much any location would be OK with us, but the southwest, Colorado or Montana would be really nice.

Also, if you can book a dude ranch as an exchange, do you then have to pay an all-inclusive fee to include the food and activities?  I plan to do this before my oldest starts school so I think I can be pretty flexible with time of year.  Thanks!

Try here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50119&highlight=Dude+Ranch​


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 13, 2009)

RumpleMom said:


> Disney Vacation Club and II list Tanque Verde.
> 
> I have read good reviews, but have not been there.



I am trying to find this dude ranch on II but it isn't coming up.  Does anyone know if it's still with II?


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 13, 2009)

I just bumped that thread.  I think that there was a true dude ranch on II, but I'm not sure if it's still there.  I'm really hoping for an exchange because dude ranches are ridiculously expensive to book with cash.


----------



## ljwhit (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe there really is someone out there looking for the same thing as I am...........I've wanted to go to a dude ranch forever, and can't find one either.  Seems a remember there being one in Arizona too, but if I recall, didn't have very good reviews and really didn't offer much.  Guess we'll have to keep looking.......................


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 13, 2009)

ljwhit said:


> Wow, I can't believe there really is someone out there looking for the same thing as I am...........I've wanted to go to a dude ranch forever, and can't find one either.  Seems a remember there being one in Arizona too, but if I recall, didn't have very good reviews and really didn't offer much.  Guess we'll have to keep looking.......................



Another Floridian who wants to go to a true dude ranch...maybe it's something in the water here, LOL!  Anyways, let me know if you ever run across anything on RCI or II.  My fantasy is to go to a true dude ranch somewhere like either Montana or the Southwest.  Texas would probably be good too.  I want to take my kids on a "true" dude ranch vacation, but the cash prices to do so are out of my reach.  Here's hoping that we can someday find an exchange!!


----------



## rhonda (Mar 10, 2009)

A number of interesting Ranch options are showing up on SkyAuction:
* Triangle C Dude Ranch in Dubois, Wyoming
* Vista Verde Guest Ranch in Colorado
* Spotted Horse Ranch in Jackson Hole, Wyoming
* The Home Ranch in Colorado
* Wind Walker Guest Ranch in Spring City, Utah

Search SkyAuction on the word 'Ranch'??


----------



## rhonda (Jul 16, 2012)

*Bumping an old thread ...*

Bumping an old thread to post a link I came across today for downloadable PDF article:

Dude Ranch 101: What You Need to Play Cowboy (or Cowgirl) on Your Cattle-Driving, Horseback-Riding Vacation


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 19, 2019)

I just booked a June 2BR week at Flying L for my Texas relatives.  The last TUG review was 2011.  Anyone been in the last 8 years and is the water park included when exchanging through II?  They stayed as a hotel guest in 2017 for a few days and liked it.  I imagine that if they stayed in a unit with a kitchen it is the same as they type that is part of the timeshare.


----------

